# Recover files wiped from Internal SD after ROM flash



## samahs (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello,

I recently flashed to CM. I then wanted to flash to stock so that I could update the PRL. When I did I accidentally wiped the Internal flash memory. I had a bunch of pictures and video that I'd like to recover if possible. I've found that all the disk/photo recovery software requires USB Mass Storage so that the card is recognized.

The SGS3 UMS App seems to only work for External SD Cards.

I was unable to find a way to use adb to mount the drive, but if there is I'd appreciate the help.

Is there a way to mount the internal flash memory so that it is recognized as a hard drive that can be scanned by the data recovery software?

Phone: Sprint Galaxy S3 16gb
Recovery - TWRP 2.3.0.0
ROM - CM10

Thanks
Samah


----------



## samahs (Oct 31, 2012)

From XDA someone recommended an app called Hexamob Recovery. The Pro version was able to recover many of the files, after running it multiple times.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

samahs said:


> From XDA someone recommended an app called Hexamob Recovery. The Pro version was able to recover many of the files, after running it multiple times.


thanks for posting a question and an answer to that problem. without a doubt the best two first posts ive ever read honestly


----------

